# Changing refular seeds to feminized/ storing pollen



## SHOT (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey is the technique with battery is good for making all seeds females? Anyone already tried it? And i've heard that males pollen could be stored but i dont know what is the process and how long i can store that. Thanks!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey marc, my I suggest that you get a few grows under your belt before you start chucking pollen?  It is very hard to gather pollen but I have done it.. I would wait until you have some grows under your belt..

dudette


----------



## SHOT (Apr 4, 2016)

Ookkaayyy i should wait to grow a bit more then!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 4, 2016)

Also, making female seeds is not simply a matter of treating a random female with some kind of chemical.  Breeders go to great lengths to find very stable females to make fem seeds from.  It can take generations of plants.  IMO, the proliferation of hermies is from people who don't know what they are doing making fem seeds and or planting hermy seeds.  Back a couple of decades ago, I had never seen or heard of a hermy.

Even after decades of growing, I do not really feel qualified to try and create good quality fem seeds.  

Referencing the title of this thread, you do realize that you never actually change regular seeds into fem seeds, don't you?  Fem seeds are created when a female is subjected to certain things to make it create seeds without male pollen. The problem comes;when this is not done with a stable female.  The resulting seeds will/can themselves hermy, which can ruin an entire crop.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 4, 2016)

Lets forget about all this thread lol hahahahah. I hate hermies... i got from 8 regular seeds 1 with 3 leafs one each node, 3 hermies and 4 females. Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 4, 2016)

it takes a bit more than a Battery.  You need to use .999% silver and Distilled water.  the sollected female is sprayed with this solution to make it have male parts and its that pollen you collect ( a female does not just make seed without pollen) hope this helps


tcabs


----------



## KSL (Apr 4, 2016)

Regular seeds FTW

I'll just echo what's already been said, feminized seeds are too often made by stressing a female into producing pollen.  If a female can be stressed into producing pollen that means the progeny will almost certainly be susceptible to the same stresses, which means a less than ideal grow room is prone to bringing out those traits once again.


----------



## zem (Apr 5, 2016)

creating feminized is a bit more complicated, however, if you have good F1's it is still worth it to make spare seeds for emergency and such. you can store pollen for months in a freezer, i can't really say how long, i have tried 4-5 months and it worked perfectly, i suspect that after a year or 2, well stored pollen will still be viable but thats a wild guess. to make pollen is actually quite simple, all you need is a closed box, doesnt have to be big, cut off several clones off any vegging male, i stick them sideways in a floral foam(oasis) block and place a cfl 12/12 above with a smooth glossy capture tray below, and i would turn off venting when i open the box for watering to prevent pollen flying around. the clones just root and produce pollen that easily falls in trays below and i scrape that into small vials into freezer in airtight box with sterilized rice inside to prevent moisture. i use a small paintbrush to pollinate the females, then spray with water an hour later to remove excess pollen. it has been a while, but i still have a batch of very good and very viable back crossed william's wonder seed, to 87.5% back crossing and really stable results that repeatedly impress me


----------



## SHOT (Apr 6, 2016)

KSL: thanks for the infos

Zem: i will try that next time, without failure i wont succeed


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 6, 2016)

I am not sure where you got the idea that you need to fail before you can succeed, but that I not true at all.  Of course we all make mistakes, but a whole lot of mistakes can be avoided by being informed and taking advantage of the mistakes of others.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes of course THG but about pollen i'm gonna try... i won't give up until it works. If i had someone like u informing and helping me i would never fail with these things. LOOOL


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2016)

Marc, no kidding, thg taught me most of what i know about cannabis farming.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 6, 2016)

Rosebud i know and you already said that!! I'm proud to be with all of u in this forum.


----------

